# 95 Altima, Brake lights come on with headlights



## Georgia Altima (Jan 25, 2004)

I have a 1995 Nissan ALtima. Recently I had some work done on the vehicle, and the fuel pump was replaced. Since then, my brake lights come on when I turn on the headlights. Also, the cruise control will not work if the lights are on. Is it possible that they crossed a wire when they were working on the fuel pump? THANKS!!


----------



## paparay (Dec 5, 2003)

Yes, it sounds like it, but convincing them might be a problem. Sounds like they pinched a wire between something and its grounding back through an incorrect circuit. or just grounded period (shorted).


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Check the chassis ground for the tail light and brake light circuit. If that is broken or very corroded it will cause a feedback thru the other circuits. 

Troy


----------



## joehotrod (Feb 14, 2004)

also check all the brake bulbs. take each 1 out and look at the ends. sometimes they melt a bit and end up shorting out. its also your cruise prob where it thinks your foot is on the brake


----------

